# Our Father which art in heaven



## chuckd (Jan 12, 2015)

Our Father which art in heaven (AV)
Our Father who art in heaven (RSV)

Maybe it was different in the 17th century, but isn't "which" used to reference something whereas "who" is used to reference someone? Saying "Our Father which art in heaven" seems strange to me.


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 12, 2015)

It was a common convention in 17th Century English to use "which" in reference to persons, especially when their function or role (such as "father") was a point of emphasis.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 12, 2015)

I always say "who," because I consider "which" to refer to an inanimate object.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 12, 2015)

Miss Marple said:


> I always say "who," because I consider "which" to refer to an inanimate object.



True enough for modern usage, but up to the 19th century, it was perfectly acceptable to use "which" as a relative pronoun for persons.

You could probably even make an argument that "which" is more precise than "who" in this case. "Which" distinguishes, "who" merely references.

For example: there are two twin brothers and you meet one of them for the first time. You might ask "which one are you?" That's distinguishing. If you meet someone you know nothing about, you might ask, "who are you?" That's getting information.

So, "our Father, which..." distinguishes: He is the one and only heavenly Father as opposed to any other possible father, like a particular Christian family's father that we presume is in heaven after his death.

But that is a quibble. The usage was fine, but modern English now disapproves of it. But when you read older books, you take them on their terms.


----------



## chuckd (Jan 13, 2015)

Phil D. said:


> It was a common convention in 17th Century English to use "which" in reference to persons, especially when their function or role (such as "father") was a point of emphasis.



This is what I suspected. Thanks.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 13, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> > I always say "who," because I consider "which" to refer to an inanimate object.
> ...



That was brilliant... okay now Call me simple if you will.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> > I always say "who," because I consider "which" to refer to an inanimate object.
> ...



Thank you for reminding me that my knowledge of English remains on the "second language" level.


----------

